# comment supprimer des fichiers caches types abrutis.com



## iknabes (2 Octobre 2006)

j'ai telecharger des bout de fichiers via a mule avant de m7apercevoir que c7etait une mauvaise idee, malheureusement maintemeant je ne sais pas comment efface ces bout de fichiers caches, je sais les faire apparaitre mais ne sais pas comment les reperer de plus en allant sur des sites bizarres type abruti.com je crois que l'on choppe des "parasites", comment puis nettoyer. merci


----------



## Namida (3 Octobre 2006)

Pour _aMule_, direction le dossier de téléchargement. Trouvable par le biais de _Spotlight_.

Concernant les fichiers caches, Onyx s'en occupera parfaitement.


----------

